# St. Andrews Bay Grouper



## Mak-n-Memories (Jan 17, 2009)

I took a buddy out in the bay thursday the 15th. He was very skeptical that he could catch grouper in the bay. Well in a three hour fishing trip, he boated 15 and lost thatmany or more. His best catch of the day was this 24 inch grouper. He's a beliver now. The bay is full of good big fish.


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Jan 17, 2009)

Gps locations.......maybe......please


----------



## robertyb (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you get them trolling or bottom fishing?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jan 17, 2009)

bottom fishing live bait.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW, I may not be a believer either, You want to show me


----------



## hunter 84 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a good day.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 18, 2009)

Lookin'good,Tony! That'll cure the wintertime blues!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2009)

MMMMMMM Grouper Sandwich.Congrats!


----------



## Trizey (Jan 19, 2009)

Most everything in the gulf can be caught in the bay, I like it.


----------



## deadend (Jan 19, 2009)

There are some bruisers on the jettys but you only see them when diving.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 19, 2009)

deadend said:


> There are some bruisers on the jettys but you only see them when diving.



Or when you pitch a large Hardtail down to them


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 19, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> Gps locations.......maybe......please



With that picture, looking at the boat (no offense, I've fished out of similar) and knowing the area very well, all I need to know is which bridge piling!


----------



## caught (Jan 19, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Or when you pitch a large Hardtail down to them



Ive picked up a bucketful of lures, weights, and hooks out of the rocks. Keep throwing them down there, im getting low again

Nice grouper for the bay!


----------



## deadend (Jan 19, 2009)

Seen some gags in the rocks that were 40+lbs with a ton of metal in their lips.  They have the game figured out and I haven't seen one that big come put of the water there.  Seen jewfish there with at least 200$ worth of tackle in their lips!


----------



## jpk1 (Jan 20, 2009)

great day Tony,im jealous


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2009)

deadend said:


> Seen some gags in the rocks that were 40+lbs with a ton of metal in their lips.  They have the game figured out and I haven't seen one that big come put of the water there.  Seen jewfish there with at least 200$ worth of tackle in their lips!



Some of that tackle was mine!
It would take a strong man with a broomstick of a rod and wire line to rassle one out of those rocks.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hey Recurve*

I am up Vernon way off 79. Looking to try some of the bay fishing there. What live bait, did you catch it yourself or buy it,Where. Also which set of pilings or rocks. Pm me if needed.lolll
Thanks, Dennis


----------

